# Where are the heroes?



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

This country has always had heroes. George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Abe Lincoln, Theodore Roosevelt, Amelia Earhart, Dwight Eisenhower, Martin Luther King, John Glenn, Ronald Reagan, many more. Strong leaders and achievers who stood for something, had principles and causes they believed in. We admired and looked up to them, wanted to emulate them, wanted our children and grandchildren to aspire to their great achievements.

Who do we have now? Justin Bieber? Alex Rodriquez? Bernie Madoff? Spoiled punks? Cheaters? Corrupt thieves?

Am I the only one who feels we are losing our younger generation? With all the turmoil and threats in the world, is the greatest threat to us is the possible loss of the moral, ethical center in our youth, because they no longer seem to have any decent role models? 

I guess my only hope is the young men and women who serve in our military and the standard they seem to set for everyone else. We have already asked so much of them. I hope they can still hold it together for the rest of us. Which makes me believe, maybe they are out there and I just need to see it more.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have heroes among us now. We are just living in the same time, so their greatness is maybe not recognized as it should be. Marcus Luttrell, Chris Kyle, Michael Murphy to name a few. And frankly, if the country and the culture keep on its current path we are about to mint a whole bunch more heroes when things start to really fall apart and good people are put in extraordinary situations.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> We have heroes among us now. We are just living in the same time, so their greatness is maybe not recognized as it should be. Marcus Luttrell, Chris Kyle, Michael Murphy to name a few. And frankly, if the country and the culture keep on its current path we are about to mint a whole bunch more heroes when things start to really fall apart and good people are put in extraordinary situations.


You took the names right out of my mouth. Those 3 are only a small percentage of people just like them who have never had stories written about them. Only those close to them will know the lengths they went to in becoming unknown American Hero's.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Every generation has theirs. My dad's included Skeeter Skelton, Charles Askins, Bill Jordan, Elmer Keith, Lee Marvin, and Jamison Cheeseman just to name a few. My generation included Roger Dolan, Howard Blood, George Diesen; Carl Howard, to name a few. Today's generation. Hell there there, they're probably just as shy as those I've mentioned.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The american heroes of the now are passified with subsidized corn syrup enriched episodes of dancing with the queers smoking subsidized newly legalized mind numbing medication served to them on a platter of false promises and failed policy. Look at Detroit. Look at New Orleans. Look to Washington D.C all small litmas test of the future failed state. no one is turning back from the obvious failure. They are accelerating towards it with open arms.

Prepare your selves.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't write off the younger generation just yet... They might just prove you wrong.

I spent the better part of my daughter's senior year, trying to get her to go ROTC or a service academy. It was a NO-GO. 

Five days into college, she calls her Mom and tells her, I'm joining the ROTC. 

We don't use the term hero often enough at times, and sometimes we use it in situations that don't warrant it. I know that we think that the younger generation seems disconnected from us, but the reality is, they look up to us. They want to emulate the things that you and I have done, they want to be the people that you and I admire. Not all of them, but a significant portion of them. The next generation understands in their own way, that we have handed the baton to them, and that it is now up to them to shape the future. Our heroes are old, theirs are a little less old, and some are young. 

If there is a failure in passing the ideals to the next generation, it rests with us. But I don't see it in our kids today. They understand that there is a price to be paid if we are to remain free to live as we like. They might not know exactly how to do things, but they do them anyway. One day they will have the knowledge and the will that we possess ourselves. They will carry the baton, and I believe,...We will call them heroes.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heh I spent my whole life wanting the boys to think me a hero- and they ended up being mine.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> heh I spent my whole life wanting the boys to think me a hero- and they ended up being mine.


And thanks to a whole bunch of people like you and your lads: We win. They lose. The end.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

shotlady said:


> heh I spent my whole life wanting the boys to think me a hero- and they ended up being mine.


And give them a big Semper Fi from an old Jar Head.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slowly but surely the left has taken the minds of the children and polluted them. The left is the majority of who is teaching our children. Since the 80's, both parents have to work to make a decent living leaving less time for that generation to teach the next generation. Add to that parents give the kids tv and video games as babysitters. Families spend little to no time together anymore. Dinner used to be a time of discussion. Now it's microwave and take out. Grab your dinner and watch the idiot tube or play video games. 

So let's talk hero's. There are some out there but they are keeping a very low profile. We need a few to stand up and be counted. Give the kids someone to look up to and want to emulate. Not like Bieber, Miley Cyrus and the hollywierd crowd.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

We have heroes around today but they are not the people the media reports on. At the Kenyan Mall incident a retired Royal Marine was there armed only with a pistol and a big pair of brass ones he got some people out of the mall to safety. He then reentered the mall a dozen times getting over a hundred people out. CNN reported as the Heroes of the Kenyan Mall incident two local radio personalities who traded on their Muslim status to be released and left everyone else to their fate. I don't blame them for this but it doesn't make them heroes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I understand there are hero's out there. I'm talking about hero/leaders. I'm talking about people like Jefferson, Franklin, MLK, Reagan. People willing to lead and not be corrupted by money or power. People who will show to the world that doing the right thing is good. People that the majority like, respect and kids want to be like them. 

I know there are everyday hero's too. But they are few and far between. 

Take a look anywhere. What do you see? You see leaders who are mistrusted. You see celebrities who show that you can get away with most anything. A 16yr old here in Texas got away with murder because he had Afluenza. EXCUSE ME? Society is teaching that no one is responsible for their actions today. I visit your house, trip because I am clumsy but sue you just the same. Society teaches corruption is common place and nothing to worry about. Society teaches that ranchers shot in Arizona are criminals for protecting their property. Society teaches that if our Border Guards shoot back, they are going to jail. Society teaches that we have no privacy, the govt needs to know everything we do or say. I could go on but you get my drift.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I understand there are hero's out there. I'm talking about hero/leaders. I'm talking about people like Jefferson, Franklin, MLK, Reagan. People willing to lead and not be corrupted by money or power. People who will show to the world that doing the right thing is good. People that the majority like, respect and kids want to be like them.
> 
> I know there are everyday hero's too. But they are few and far between.
> 
> Take a look anywhere. What do you see? You see leaders who are mistrusted. You see celebrities who show that you can get away with most anything. A 16yr old here in Texas got away with murder because he had Afluenza. EXCUSE ME? Society is teaching that no one is responsible for their actions today. I visit your house, trip because I am clumsy but sue you just the same. Society teaches corruption is common place and nothing to worry about. Society teaches that ranchers shot in Arizona are criminals for protecting their property. Society teaches that if our Border Guards shoot back, they are going to jail. Society teaches that we have no privacy, the govt needs to know everything we do or say. I could go on but you get my drift.


They are there inceptor, trust me. We see the tabloid version of most news today. We don't get to see the every day actions of young'ins who have decided that they don't want the world to be as screwed up as us older folks think it is. You gotta have faith sometimes...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> They are there inceptor, trust me. We see the tabloid version of most news today. We don't get to see the every day actions of young'ins who have decided that they don't want the world to be as screwed up as us older folks think it is. You gotta have faith sometimes...


Oh, I haven't given up. I'm just waiting for someone to stand up and stand out. It may never happen in my life time but, maybe it could.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Take a look anywhere. What do you see? You see leaders who are mistrusted. You see celebrities who show that you can get away with most anything. A 16yr old here in Texas got away with murder because he had Afluenza. EXCUSE ME? Society is teaching that no one is responsible for their actions today. I visit your house, trip because I am clumsy but sue you just the same. Society teaches corruption is common place and nothing to worry about. Society teaches that ranchers shot in Arizona are criminals for protecting their property. Society teaches that if our Border Guards shoot back, they are going to jail. Society teaches that we have no privacy, the govt needs to know everything we do or say. I could go on but you get my drift.


You do not accept that bullshit. I do not accept it either. There are a bunch of others here that I am pretty certain do not accept it: Slippy, RPD, Longrider, Just Sayin, Kowboy, the Rancher, Paraquack, Shotlady, Old Murph, plus all of our guys from Michigan and probably several dozen others that I am forgetting. That does not even consider Smitty901, who in terms of having it right is in a class by himself. And we are just a bunch of crazy old bastards on some obscure website that nobody knows about.

How many other websites, donut shops, out of the way diners are there, where a bunch of crazy old coots (and a few young ones) just like us gather and talk about the same things we talk about? I am sure they are not as colorful and enjoyable as we are. But they exist. The powers that be and the media wants us to feel marginalized. We are not. We are the majority of America (and the world).

In terms of "hero", I am pretty confident that any of of the folks I mentioned, as well as several that I failed to mention, would stand up to the task if necessity required it.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

I've got another name for you guys. Dennis Michael Lynch. Unknown to many, but one I believe to be a true patriot. He sees what is going on in this country and isn't afraid to tell the truth. Entrepreneur turned film maker, has made 2 films, "They Come to America" and "They Come to America 2" is set to release a third "We Ride to DC". I don't think he's right wing or left, he's an American. Check him out.

Dennismichaellynch.com


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

alterego said:


> The american heroes of the now are passified with subsidized corn syrup enriched episodes of dancing with the queers smoking subsidized newly legalized mind numbing medication served to them on a platter of false promises and failed policy. Look at Detroit. Look at New Orleans. Look to Washington D.C all small litmas test of the future failed state. no one is turning back from the obvious failure. They are accelerating towards it with open arms.
> 
> Prepare your selves.


 Your right trying the same experiment over and over, expecting a different result, its crazy. I hope america will keep on minting hero's we need em. Those places you mention were once great cities now there outhouses.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

This country has a hero. For anyone not wanting to work, to spend his/her life living off the system. To spend their days work-free, knowing everything they need and almost everything they want will be supplied by the government, paid for by someone else. They have a hero, someone who has devoted himself to seeing they have everything, perhaps more, than people willing to work for a living. His name? Barrack Obama ::clapping::"The Welfare President"::clapping::.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I understand there are hero's out there. I'm talking about hero/leaders. I'm talking about people like Jefferson, Franklin, MLK, Reagan. People willing to lead and not be corrupted by money or power. People who will show to the world that doing the right thing is good. People that the majority like, respect and kids want to be like them.
> 
> I know there are everyday hero's too. But they are few and far between.
> 
> Take a look anywhere. What do you see? You see leaders who are mistrusted. You see celebrities who show that you can get away with most anything. A 16yr old here in Texas got away with murder because he had Afluenza. EXCUSE ME? Society is teaching that no one is responsible for their actions today. I visit your house, trip because I am clumsy but sue you just the same. Society teaches corruption is common place and nothing to worry about. Society teaches that ranchers shot in Arizona are criminals for protecting their property. Society teaches that if our Border Guards shoot back, they are going to jail. Society teaches that we have no privacy, the govt needs to know everything we do or say. I could go on but you get my drift.


Heroes. Interesting concept for these days, I'd say.

The first people mentioned were those who sacrificed all so that a free nation might be created. To me, they set the standard. Not only were their lives at stake, but so was everything they had - including their families.

To me, today's heroes are those who are willing to stretch their necks across the chopping block, and doing it in the name of freedom.

You know all those Americans in Connecticut who refuse to register or relinquish their weapons? I don't think anyone needs to look any farther than them in order to find heroes. I place them on the same level as Patrick Henry.

There are heroes out there, and you'll hear of more heroes as time goes by. The media won't report them as being heroes and the government will tell you they are anything but heroes. Then again, the media and the government would prefer you to view the founding fathers as terrorists, too.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

If the younger generations are lost, we baby boomers are to blame. Our parents, the greatest generation, handed us the most powerful, prosperous nation the world had ever seen. We've successfully pissed it away during our adulthood with our self-indulgent, materialistic view of our world. If American greatness is restored, it will be in spite of us, not because of us.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

The term hero is passed around too easily these days. They call anyone who does anything remotely courageous or even an act of decency a hero. How many of you saw this on the mainstream media and how many of them called this kid a hero? They called the guy that picked up the kid out of the trash a hero, he was not-he was a good samaritan and I commend him for his good deed, but he was not a hero. This kid is a hero, he risked his life to save a fellow soldier.

Wounded Marine veteran from South Carolina to receive Medal of Honor: report - NY Daily News


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are heroes all around us, but we may not be aware because heroes don't like to toot their own horn. They think they are nothing special, just "being useful".
There is the woman who, now that her kids are grown and gone, volunteers her time and fuel at Meals On Wheels delivering food to shut-ins who otherwise might go hungry that day.
Or the old grey haried guy who works partime as a bag boy at the local grocery store to supplement his fixed income. Sure, he moves slow, but that's because of the frostbite he suffered as a Marine in 1950 at the Chosin Reservoir. And if he seems a little absent minded now and again it's because he misses his wife of 60 years who died last Spring.
Then there is the beat cop who sees more bad news in a month than we do in a life time, but still coaches Little League because he wants to teach positive values to young boys.
Or the housewife who has very little time to herself but still manages to be with the Girl Scout Troop she leads as they sell cookies.
Heroes are the men and women who donate their own blood so that others may live.

Yes, there are heroes all around us.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

So true!


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mike45 said:


> The term hero is passed around too easily these days. They call anyone who does anything remotely courageous or even an act of decency a hero. How many of you saw this on the mainstream media and how many of them called this kid a hero? They called the guy that picked up the kid out of the trash a hero, he was not-he was a good samaritan and I commend him for his good deed, but he was not a hero. This kid is a hero, he risked his life to save a fellow soldier.
> 
> Wounded Marine veteran from South Carolina to receive Medal of Honor: report* - NY Daily News


 Saw him on military. com no doubt, he's a hero.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are heroes all around us, but we may not be aware because heroes don't like to toot their own horn. They think they are nothing special, just "being useful".
> There is the woman who, now that her kids are grown and gone, volunteers her time and fuel at Meals On Wheels delivering food to shut-ins who otherwise might go hungry that day.
> Or the old grey haried guy who works partime as a bag boy at the local grocery store to supplement his fixed income. Sure, he moves slow, but that's because of the frostbite he suffered as a Marine in 1950 at the Chosin Reservoir. And if he seems a little absent minded now and again it's because he misses his wife of 60 years who died last Spring.
> Then there is the beat cop who sees more bad news in a month than we do in a life time, but still coaches Little League because he wants to teach positive values to young boys.
> ...


'Nuff said!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> They are there inceptor, trust me. We see the tabloid version of most news today. We don't get to see the every day actions of young'ins who have decided that they don't want the world to be as screwed up as us older folks think it is. You gotta have faith sometimes...


Well said, although some times I think all we have is faith.
But; faith can move mountains.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That's right. When the rotten calliph of muzzingham is sheriff, the country fills with silent heroes and robin hoods.
It's just that in our case, no richard the lionheart will come and restore anything. It's people heroes or "the hunger games" - we will see


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Heroes.

The Man In The Doorway






And for the record - I once had the opportunity to jump on a grenade.
I jumped the other way.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And for the record - I once had the opportunity to jump on a grenade.
> I jumped the other way.


Good thing. We like you better on this side of oblivion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Heroes.
> 
> The Man In The Doorway
> 
> ...


Thank You Sir for that video. (Yeah, yeah, I know your gonna bust my chops for calling you sir, you work for a living!  )

But videos like that, well they make me say "Shame on me" that I have the selfishness to complain about the mundane stuff in my easy, easy life.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What, exactly is a hero? Is it a super-human that jumps into action to save others? Is it someone who performs an extraordinary feet of skill?

A hero is most often just an ordinary guy or woman who performs well under extraordinarily extreme conditions that results in the saving of lives.

They almost always say that they don't feel like a hero - that the real heroes are those that died under the same circumstances that resulted in his or her actions. The simple action of fighting and dying makes you a hero the those we would put that label on. There are probably many heroes out there today. They are working to keep America strong and on the right track. The reason they are not recognized as heroes is because what they are doing is not part of the "common" fight. It is unpopular to stand up for your rights and the rights of others. It is not popular to be self sufficient and to stand alone, or nearly alone, in a discussion about how the government, at every level, is letting the American People down.

We don't have a shortage of heroes, we have a shortage of recognition.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> What, exactly is a hero? Is it a super-human that jumps into action to save others? Is it someone who performs an extraordinary feet of skill?
> 
> A hero is most often just an ordinary guy or woman who performs well under extraordinarily extreme conditions that results in the saving of lives.
> 
> ...


We certainly have a lot of mis-placed recognition.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Heroes.
> 
> The Man In The Doorway
> 
> ...


I just don't have the words to do that clip justice...

Thanks from a Blackhawk crewchief...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> We don't have a shortage of heroes, we have a shortage of recognition.


This x100!!! We have people all around us that do extraordinary things everyday. I tend to look towards the people in my community that have done something exceptional and not the celebrities. I hope that my son remembers the people that he has met in life rather than the ones he sees on the tv. =)


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

retired guard said:


> And give them a big Semper Fi from an old Jar Head.


I sure the heck will  ooorah!


----------



## SurvivalInstinct (Mar 2, 2014)

Just reading the title I have a couple heroes that come to mind.

1. My father to whom I owe everything. I am forever trying to find a way to better myself and lead by the example that he set for my family.
2. Michael Murphy someone that in my opinion cannot be held to a high enough standard for the selfless sacrifice he paid to make a simple call that ended up saving hero 3.
3. Marcus Luttrell who after a fierce battle with two other unmentioned heroes Axelson and Danny Boy, found himself the lone survivor of a mission gone very wrong
4. Chris Kyle a man of legend in the Sniper community and anyone that reads military books. This man killed enough Iraqi insurgents that a $20,000 dollar bonus was set for his capture of death, later raised to 40,000 before the end of our involvement in Ramadi. What you may not know is that he went out under heavy fire to pull a young marine from the street, the marine being mortally wounded from a gut shot looked at him and told him to tell his mother he went out unafraid and strong to which he simply told the marine everything will be fine. That marine died in his arms but he went out from cover to bring that young man back.
5. This is a little broader but our local Police officers and Fire fighters that do as soldiers do and risk that next call being their last knowing it may save innocence.
6. Our leaders fighting against the cruel and highly treasonous bashing and restricting bills and executive orders plaguing out Constitutional rights.

There are a few people that I believe are heroes as they come off the top of my head. There are more as stated in my very first post to this site. All heroes but of a time gone by. The heroes of today are those that inspire us to do something more with ourselves lead by example, drive, determination, and a sense of something better.

“There are moments when troubles enter our lives and we can do nothing to avoid them. But they are there for a reason. Only when we have overcome them will we understand why they were there.”
Paulo Coelho

God Bless


----------



## ATRPrepping (Mar 9, 2014)

Yea, it's hard to identify the real heroes nowadays. When I lived in the Sierras I used to take my big ass truck when there was a blizzard, and pull people out of the snow, and ask nothing in return. Well I'm lying, I did ask if they had any single daughters jokingly, and some wanted me to meet their nieces daughters and granddaughters. 

Either way I felt like a hero. 

I think the hindsight trick to being a hero is to have the power to do something on a grand scale, and risk everything for the good of everyone but ourself. Only then will you be a hero, but keep in mind that Nobody will write a story about you. But you know you're a hero!!

Here is to being a hero one day, stay safe out there!!


----------



## SurvivalInstinct (Mar 2, 2014)

I believe heroes are clearly defined as individuals that are not out looking for fame or fortune yet will place themselves in danger to save a failing humanity. One in which their actions stay steady when they are not being watched as when they are. A person that regardless of who is watching or where they are, their resolve, integrity, morals and values shine as a beacon to those around them. 

It is for that very reason and definition that I believe the heroes I mentioned earlier are well worth the notoriety and attention given to them.

If someone believes different I would like to hear as I believe heroes come in all shapes sizes colors and species.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

SurvivalInstinct said:


> I believe heroes are clearly defined as individuals that are not out looking for fame or fortune yet will place themselves in danger to save a failing humanity. One in which their actions stay steady when they are not being watched as when they are. A person that regardless of who is watching or where they are, their resolve, integrity, morals and values shine as a beacon to those around them.
> 
> It is for that very reason and definition that I believe the heroes I mentioned earlier are well worth the notoriety and attention given to them.
> 
> If someone believes different I would like to hear as I believe heroes come in all shapes sizes colors and species.


I like your post and love your avatar.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

See, I know the kind of hero's y'all are talking about. What I was saying earlier is we need someone like Gowdy or Cruz to step up and help fight the insanity that this country has become. Not necessarily either one of those two but someone. Look again at the op:



rebroome said:


> *This country has always had heroes. George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Abe Lincoln, Theodore Roosevelt, Amelia Earhart, Dwight Eisenhower, Martin Luther King, John Glenn, Ronald Reagan, many more. Strong leaders and achievers who stood for something, had principles and causes they believed in. We admired and looked up to them, wanted to emulate them, wanted our children and grandchildren to aspire to their great achievements.*


We need someone like Washington, Jefferson, Dr King or Reagan. I believe these people stood up for principle alone. Have we just squashed anyone like that?

The slope we are sliding down is getting steeper and we are picking up speed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> We need someone like Washington, Jefferson, Dr King or Reagan. I believe these people stood up for principle alone. Have we just squashed anyone like that?
> 
> The slope we are sliding down is getting steeper and we are picking up speed.


Personally, I choose to believe there are great people out there. We are just waiting for some event to reveal them. Think of it this way, if Washington, King or Reagan had lived 50 years earlier or 50 years later, it is likely we would have never heard of them outside of maybe a footnote in history. I think Jefferson would have been known no matter when he lived because he was such a prolific writer. But he would only be remembered as a great thinker.

In my arrogant opinion, a hero is just a man of exceptional character that finds himself in extraordinary circumstances. I think we have people of exceptional character. We just have not yet had the event (or events) that cause them to reveal themselves as "larger than life" heroes like Washington and Reagan.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Personally, I choose to believe there are great people out there. We are just waiting for some event to reveal them. Think of it this way, if Washington, King or Reagan had lived 50 years earlier or 50 years later, it is likely we would have never heard of them outside of maybe a footnote in history. I think Jefferson would have been known no matter when he lived because he was such a prolific writer. But he would only be remembered as a great thinker.
> 
> In my arrogant opinion, a hero is just a man of exceptional character that finds himself in extraordinary circumstances. I think we have people of exceptional character. We just have not yet had the event (or events) that cause them to reveal themselves as "larger than life" heroes like Washington and Reagan.


I agree with your assessment 100%. I don't disagree that person is out there. I would just like to see them.


----------



## SurvivalInstinct (Mar 2, 2014)

You asked where the heroes are. I found one for you






this man right here is a living breathing fighting hero of today.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I agree with your assessment 100%. I don't disagree that person is out there. I would just like to see them.


That would make me sleep better at night too.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a hero coming, but I don't know who it is.

I would argue against some of the "heros" mentioned in the first post but we will have our heros


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

You can't see them anymore because everyone is now labeled a hero, even for minor civic acts that were "social expectations" 30 years ago. 

Kind of like our Student of the Month program. I told my kids "We pick so many students each month, for student of the month, that in the four years you'll be here, there is a high mathematical probability that you too, will be chosen as a student of the month sometime during your career." My kids wanted to know if that was according to the Old Math, the New Math or the Common Core Math. 

Hell, we gave one student "Student of the Month" for the library. ??? Iasked her if she got it because she knew the Dewey Decimal System and she said "What's that?". They can't even find their own books anymore...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SurvivalInstinct said:


> You asked where the heroes are. I found one for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, don't even get me started on Nugent and how he dodged the draft during the Vietnam War. He may talk a good game now, but back in the day when his name came up to go down and take the entrance physical he chickened out. In a very strange way.
I hope the guy who had to go in his place made it home.

For anyone who is curious, just google Ted Nugent draft dodger.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> My kids wanted to know if that was according to the Old Math, the New Math or the Common Core Math.


I never got the New Math... They spent 10 years teaching me that 2 + 2 = 4, and then all of a sudden said, well, maybe not.... lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> I never got the New Math... They spent 10 years teaching me that 2 + 2 = 4, and then all of a sudden said, well, maybe not.... lol


The new math is really easy. For example, old math says 2 + 4 = 4. But in new math, 2 + 2 = grapefruit. See wasn't that simple? And if you do not see the connection, then you must be one of those crazy right-wingers or worse, a libertarian.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> The new math is really easy. For example, old math says 2 + 4 = 4. But in new math, 2 + 2 = grapefruit. See wasn't that simple? And if you do not see the connection, then you must be one of those crazy right-wingers or worse, a libertarian.


Unfortunately that seems to be the truth today. Someone I know out in west Texas is fighting common core and posts some of the stuff they are teaching kids on fb. All I can do is smh.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The "new" math is just the old math with algebraic expressions. It is easy to say 2 + 2 = 4 but if I have two apples and two lemons then the only four I have is fruit.
So, 2A + 2B != 4 (!= is not equal)

but if you have 1 set of two apples and 1 set of two lemons then you have two sets of fruit which is the same as 4 fruits. (joke follows)

In San Fransisco if you have a group of 8 people you ha two sets of people. I set of straight people and one set of fruits. (ok, not politically correct and I am ashamed that I stooped to that level) I have too many friends who are gay that would laugh at it though.

I am not homophobic! I have friends and family who are homosexual and I love them dearly - simple truth.


----------

